# Fehler beim Ausführen von PHP (TYPO3)



## senor.b (18. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich habe noch mal einen Server nach diesem Tutorial hier The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] - Page 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials aufgesetzt. läuft soweit ganz gut und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden soweit. Roundcube läuft, dazu einige Module, Apache startet auch ohne Probleme und Fehlermeldung und wenn ich eine eine php-Datei mit phpinfo() erstelle, wird auch alles korrekt angezeigt. Bei der Installation bin ich ziemlich akribisch vorgegangen und habe drauf geachtet, dass alles ordnungsgemäß abläuft und vor allem, dass ich nichts vergesse.

Jetz habe ich mir TYPO3 gezogen und wollte es installieren aber es erschien nur eine weiße Seite. Im Error Log fand ich folgendes:


[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught exception 'RuntimeException' with message 'Could not create directory!' in /var/www/clients/client1/web$
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: Stack trace:
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #0 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/class.t3lib_div.php(2948): t3lib_div::createDirectoryPath('/var/www/typ$
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #1 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/cache/backend/class.t3lib_cache_backend_filebackend.php(201): t3lib_div$
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #2 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/cache/backend/class.t3lib_cache_backend_filebackend.php(99): t3lib_cach$
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #3 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/cache/frontend/class.t3lib_cache_frontend_abstractfrontend.php(63): t3l$
[Wed Jul 18 22:02:19 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #4 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/cache/frontend/class.t3lib_cache_frontend_phpfrontend.php(45): t3lib_ca$
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught exception 'RuntimeException' with message 'localconf.php is not found!' in /var/www/clients/client1/web$
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: Stack trace:
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #0 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/typo3/init.php(201): require()
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #1 /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/typo3/index.php(38): require('/var/www/client...')
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: #2 {main}
[Wed Jul 18 22:03:03 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr:   thrown in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/typo3_src-4.7.2/t3lib/config_default.php on line 767
[Wed Jul 18 22:16:47 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught exception 'RuntimeException' with message 'Could not create directory!' in /var/www/clients/client1/web$
[Wed Jul 18 22:16:47 2012] [warn] [client 1.2.3.4] mod_fcgid: stderr: Stack trace:

Im Netz habe ich mehrere Sachen zum Thema gefunden, unter anderem, dass es ein Rechteproblem sein könnte. Jetzt die Frage: Wo liegt mein Fehler und wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2012)

Entweder Du hast suexec in der Webseite nicht aktiviert oder es gibt Dateien oder Ordner im "web" Verzeichnis die nicht wem web[ID] User und der client[ID] Gruppe des Webs gehören, das kann z.B. sein wenn Du typo3 auf der Shell installiert hast anstatt es per ftp hoch zu laden und danach nicht alle Verzeichnisse Rekursiv auf den richtigen User geändert hast.


----------



## senor.b (19. Juli 2012)

suexec taucht unter mods-enabled auf. Das dürfte also nicht das Problem sein. 

Ich lade jetzt das Ganze mal per FTP hoch. Dabei ist noch aufgefallen, dass ich per FTP Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse wie bin, log, var, dev, etc. habe. Wenn ich einen User mit ISPConfig erstelle, ist es irgendwie möglich, dass der Zugriff automatisch auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse verweigert wird, dass nur 1 oder 2 Verzeichnisse verfügbar sind ohne dass ich bei einem neuen User die Rechte von Hand ändern müsste?


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2012)

> suexec taucht unter mods-enabled auf. Das dürfte also nicht das Problem sein.


ICh rede von den Einstellungend er Webseite in ISPConfig und nicht vom apache mdulverzeichnis.



> Ich lade jetzt das Ganze mal per FTP hoch. Dabei ist noch aufgefallen, dass ich per FTP Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse wie bin, log, var, dev, etc. habe.


Dann hast Du entweder nicht virtualchroot in pure-ftpd eingeschaltet wie es in der Installationsaleitung steht oder aber Du bringst hier die Verzeichnisse in Deinem Chroot mit den Veruichnissen des Systems durcheinander, denn ein chroot hat gleichlautende Verzeichnisnamen, es sind aber nicht die systemverzeichnisse.

Und Du must natürlich nichts von Hand ändern, sonst würde ISPConfig nicht auf > 100.000 Server installiert sein...


----------



## senor.b (22. Juli 2012)

Ich komme mir gerade ein wenig verschaukelt vor.... In ISPc war PHP auf FastCGI eingestellt. Nachdem ich auf SuPHP umgestellt hab, funktionierte es. Nach einer erneuten Umstellung auf FastCGI, hat es auch damit geklappt... Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab in Deinem anderen post gesehen dass Du auch webmin installiert hast. Der Einsatz von mehr als einem Controlpanel auf einem Server kann zu solchen problemen führen. Wenn Du webmin verwenden willst dann solltest Du keine von ISPConfig verwalteten Dienste damit ändern oder konfigureieren, also nicht email, web, dns und shell.


----------



## senor.b (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend, 

Dienste die von ISPConfig verwaltet werden, rühre ich mit webmin nicht an. Webmin erleichtert mir aber Einiges und es ist für mich einfacher, mich in die Materie einzufinden. Dass es hier zu Problemen kommen kann, ist mir bewusst, daher rühre ich, wie gesagt, mit Webmin nichts an, was von ISPConfig verwaltet wird. Der Fehler trat auch schon bereits vor der Installation von Webmin auf und es war wirklich nur eine kleine Einstellung in ISPConfig


----------

